# fabricar un PIC - PLC



## wiperesjr (May 19, 2007)

Hola, de ante mano gracias por la ayuda que me proporcione. Aunque sea algo descabellado, quiero construir un pequeño PLC (Autómata), pero no he encontrado mucha información, o más bien no la se buscar. Me gustaría construirme mi propio PLC y después programarlo. Si alguien tiene la amabilidad de proporcionarme unos esquemas de PLC y del programa para programarlo, se lo agradecería.


----------



## Avid (May 19, 2007)

Mira, creo que lo mas cercano a un PLC es un PIC, en ese sentido tendrias que utilizar un Pic, y luego contactores para hacer que las salidad o entradas al pic puedan ser de mas piotencia, tipo PLC, ahora para poder programar el PLC, seri cuestion de programar el PIC.


----------



## ELCHAVO (May 19, 2007)

estoy de acuerdo con AVID, pero en la ultima parte de programar el plc es programar el pic no.


ya que tu podrias programar el pic pero darle valores a algunas variables desde un programa tipo visual c o visual basic, etc.

por ejemplo podrias programar el pic con su programa principal, pero podrias desde el computador y por rs232, o rs485 programarle a que valores quieres que se te dispare el sensor, o la alarma o a que velocidad quieres controlar el motor o que temperatura deseas el horno, por lo tanto esto se puede cambiar con un click desde tu computadora y asi hacer trabajar el programa base o ppal de tu pic, no se si me hice entender.


e incluso ordenarle que tipo de variables y que salidas quieres para controlar.

hasta pronto


----------



## El nombre (May 20, 2007)

Hay algunos pics que los puedes programar en ladder. Claro que te cobran por el Pic programado. El software es gratis y puedes probarlo si quieres. Googlea microladder y suerte.


----------

